# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Guglielmo Mazzola

## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα,

ένας Ιταλός φίλος μου, με ρώτησε εάν ξέρω κάτι για το Guglielmo Mazzola. Λέει ότι πριν περίπου 13 χρόνια, ταξίδευε από Brindisi για Κέρκυρα, για μία σαιζόν. Τώρα είναι παροπλισμένο ως μπαρ στο Βόσπορο. 
Φωτογραφία δεν είχε πρόχειρη αλλά είπε ότι θα ψάξει να βρει. Το πλοίο πάντως μοιάζει με το Tintoretto της Adriatica. 

Μήπως το έχει κανείς ακουστά;

----------


## sea_serenade

Το θυμάμαι παροπλισμένο στο λιμάνι του Μπάρι για αρκετά χρόνια. Ήταν σε μαύρο χάλι. Δεν θυμάμαι αν έκανε δρομολόγια Ιταλία-Ελλάδα. Αν έκανε Μπρίντιζι - Κέρκυρα λογικά δεν θα έπιανε και Ηγουμενίτσα?

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία! Η Ηγουμενίτσα ακούγεται λογική, αλλά εγώ μεταφέρω απλώς τι μου είπε ;-)

----------


## Appia_1978

Ωρίστε και μια εικόνα για να ξέρουμε περί τίνος μιλάμε ;-)

guglielmo mazzola.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aυτό και το αδελφάκι του, το Antonello da Messina, είχαν ναυπηγηθεί ως επιβατηγά το 1963 και αργοτερα μετασκευάστηκαν στις πρυμες τους για να πέρνουν και αυτοκίνητα. 
Δεν γνωρίζω αν έκανε ποτέ Ελλάδα-Ιταλία αλλά το αδελφάκι του ήρθε στα νερά μας το 1993-95 με το όνομα KATERINA S. και την προοπτική να μετατραπεί σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Τελικά κατέληξε να μετατραπεί σε παλιοσίδερα στην Αλιάγα. 
Μάλιστα το είχε φέρει κάποιος Σπανός, να ήταν ο ίδιος της Kallisti?

----------


## esperos

Ναι  Ellinis,  είναι  ο  Σπανός  της  Kallisti!

----------


## Appia_1978

Έψαξα λίγο και βρήκα ότι το πλοίο είχε νοικιαστεί από ένα Ιταλικό ταξιδιωτικό γραφείο για δρομολόγια μεταξύ Μπρίντιζι και Κέρκυρας. Τελικά αυτό όμως πτώχευσε και το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε ώσπου μετατράπηκε σε μπαρ!

----------


## starce

kalispera kai xronia polla se olus sas. Lipon gia to Guglielmo Mazzola ex Vittore Carpaccio ixai mpi stin grammi Brindisi Igoumenitsa  otan stamatise htan stin Genova kai meta sto Limani this Gallipoli gia imerision kroizieres sthin periohi kai otan htan stamatigmeno to ixane san pub. Afta sto 2006, Fetos pou ksanakatevika den to ida kai ematha pou vrisketai sto Bari gia poulima.

----------


## sea_serenade

Μήπως ξέρουμε ποια χρονιά (έστω και στο περίπου) έκανε δρομολόγια Μπρίντιζι - Ηγουμενίτσα??? Τι σκαρί του κάτι μου θυμίζει απλά δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ αν είναι λόγω του παροπλισμού του στο Μπάρι (που πηγαινοερχόμουνα συχνά) ή απο την Ηγουμενίτσα.

----------


## starce

Kalimera, lipon to Guglielmo Mazzola taksivepse mpros Igoumenitsa mono gia mia sezon - 1992 - Afta gia tin ora

----------


## proussos

Σημερινές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου από το λιμάνι του Μπάρι. Η τύχη του είναι άγνωστη...

S6001202.jpg

S6001200.jpg

S6001201.jpg

----------


## esperos

Το  βλέπω  μάλλον  για...  Aliaga

----------


## starce

nai, ondos inai se poli kaki katastasi, paratimeno arketa xronia

----------


## τοξοτης

DNo: 6403008 – Year: 1963 – Name: VITTORE CARPACCIO – Keel: 27.8.62 –  Type: Passenger/cargo (rf) – Launch Date: 8.12.63 – Flag: ITA – Date of  completion: 29.12.63 - GRT: 1227 - DWT: 485 – Yard No: 72 – Length  overall: 72.2 - LPP: 62.5 – Country of build: ITA – Beam: 11.3 –  Builder: CN Apuania of Marina di Carrara. *Machinery Overview*: 1 oil engine driving 1 FP propeller – Total Power: Mcr 2,207kW (3,001hp) – Service Speed: 12.25kts.
*Prime Mover Detail*: Design: Fiat, Engine Builder: SA  Fiat SGM – Torino – 1 x B480.6TS, 2 Stroke, Single Acting, In-Line  (Vertical) – 6 Cy. 480 x 640, Mcr: 2,207 kW (3,001 hp).
* Subsequent History*: 90 PRINCIPESSA CAMILLA – 10.91 *GUGLIELMO MAZZOLA* 

 Source: Miramar Ship Index by arrangement.
*Disposal Data*: BU Aliaga 8.8.10 [Bereket Ithalat-Ihracat]

----------


## τοξοτης

Guglielmo Mazzola_1.jpg
http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/userpics/12704/mn_guglielmo_mazzola.JPG

Guglielmo Mazzola_2.jpg
 http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/..._mazzola_1.jpg

Guglielmo Mazzola_3.jpg http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/...cs/14366/Q.JPG

----------

